
1Password 6 for the Mac Is Here - anmilo
https://blog.agilebits.com/2016/01/12/1password-6-for-mac-is-here/
======
atonparker
I've loved using 1Password for Mac, and the Android app is pretty nice too.
Unfortunately, 1Password for Windows has always lagged way behind. I wish it
got some more attention, because the experience and feature set is so
inconsistent between platforms that it really makes me scratch my head
sometimes.

Really happy to see that this is a free upgrade, however. I've got plenty of
loyalty for them.

------
erikcw
Does anyone know if the wordlist for the new "words" password generation
recipe is the standard diceware list?

It would be really cool if there were an option to show the entropy of a
generated password.

------
nikolay
Unfortunately, not in the Mac Store yet...

------
matt_wulfeck
Nothing too groundbreaking in this release. Please just continue to work on
crypto and security!

